# How do you (U2)?



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm interested in finding out how most people do their U2s. I myself mostly do U2 and U2' depending on what's convenient (index then middle), but sometimes I do things like right thumb followed by left index or right pinky pushing on BRU clockwise until my pinky reaches the FLU sticker. I've tried to include what I think are the most common ways of doing U2 into the poll, so if you do your U2s in a different way than specified in the poll, post it.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 10, 2012)

U2 index-middle doubleflick and Eido U2'. Really should learn U2' doubleflick but my left hand is massively unco :fp


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Sep 10, 2012)

depends on the algorithm. sometimes i use right index then right middle, and sometimes just right index twice


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> U2 index-middle doubleflick and Eido U2'. Really should learn U2' doubleflick but my left hand is massively unco :fp


whats Eido u2'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 10, 2012)

XD poll glitch. "Voters 10":
there is clearly 18


----------



## JasonK (Sep 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> whats Eido u2'



Left index finger on BLU, push it all the way round to FRU.

EDIT: In case that wasn't clear:


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Left index finger on BLU, push it all the way round to FRU.
> 
> EDIT: In case that wasn't clear:
> 
> ...



Was that all for me?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> Was that all for me?



Lol it took like 5 mins. But it was for anyone who didn't understand wtf I was talking about when I said Eido U2'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 10, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> XD poll glitch. "Voters 10":
> there is clearly 18



ummm no because you can choose more than one option...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I use right index and then right middle, except for the Rb perm, I do a left index twice on the second U2.


----------



## NgQuangTrung (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm right handed but I can do U2' (left index then left middle) faster and much more comfortable than U2 (right index then right middle)


----------



## stoic (Sep 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Lol it took like 5 mins. But it was for anyone who didn't understand wtf I was talking about when I said Eido U2'



Thanks I appreciated it too. Must give it a try


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2012)

More Eido U2' and my U2'' variation.

I also do doubleflix. Then there's other random stuff like left index then right thumb.

It all depends where your hands are and what moves come before and after.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 10, 2012)

right or left index followed by middle. I also sometimes do "pull U with right index, then push another U with left Index", or mirrored - i do this e.g. when im AUFing and realise during the U that it shouldve been a U2. will you add it to the list?


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 10, 2012)

Right index then right middle or right index twice, depends on the algorithm


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Right index-right middle doubleflick thingy
Right thumb-left index
Left index twice

depends on the algorithm


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not surprised that people are choosing RI LM. . .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 11, 2012)

right index twice ftw


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2012)

Generally right index then right middle but I do use right thumb push then left index in a few of my algs to save re-grips, such as Rb.

EDIT: Actually the only cases where I do right thumb push on on the second R2 in the sequence R' U2 R U2


----------



## Xyphos (Sep 11, 2012)

Right index then right middle and Left index then left middle
I discovered the double flick myself when I started cubing since I find it hard to do U2 moves on left ( I do L turns to do mirrors on my algs ) , so at somepoint I somehow developed/Used the double flick but didn't realized I was doing it.Until I tried to solve Slowly after that I tried to do it on right. Pretty nice though.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 11, 2012)

right index twice.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Left index to lift middle.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 11, 2012)

Right index and right middle usually. Sometimes I'll use my right index twice depending on the alg.


----------

